# Surfside Jetties or Mouth of Brazos



## texcotton (Aug 21, 2009)

Looking to take kids fishing this weekend. Anyone have a report on the surfside jetties or the mouth of the river? I was planning on fishing the jetties on Quianta and then moving to the mouth. Also, what bait is everyone using.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Mouth of Brazos is no place for children. I don't fish that particular area even on calm days.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Mouth of the Brazos is no place for anyone without a flotation device. That includes adults and children. 

It can be a very deceiving and dangerous place. 

People drown there every year despite the billboard sized signs about how dangerous it is.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Jetties are no cakewalk for kids either. Can snap an ankle or trip and stop their fall with their face in a hearbeat. Seen poor kid faceplant before at SS jetties and saw father slip trying to help his kid back up it's pretty sketchy out there. There also all those people throwing long rods and lines hanging around. Not to put you off to the idea but I can never relax with kids around the jetties. Got to watch their 6 constantly you didn't specify how old they are but I'd pick the beach over the jetties and the mouth of the brazos wouldn't even be on my list. At least on the sand you do not have to deal with hangups on rocks with the kids because you know they will hook the same rock every time and they can catch whiting until you run out of bait. Just my .02 off my .50 cent chain having been done it long enough. Good luck though.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

iamatt said:


> Jetties are no cakewalk for kids either. Can snap an ankle or trip and stop their fall with their face in a hearbeat. Seen poor kid faceplant before at SS jetties and saw father slip trying to help his kid back up it's pretty sketchy out there. There also all those people throwing long rods and lines hanging around. Not to put you off to the idea but I can never relax with kids around the jetties. Got to watch their 6 constantly you didn't specify how old they are but I'd pick the beach over the jetties and the mouth of the brazos wouldn't even be on my list. At least on the sand you do not have to deal with hangups on rocks with the kids because you know they will hook the same rock every time and they can catch whiting until you run out of bait. Just my .02 off my .50 cent chain having been done it long enough. Good luck though.


Agreed, I can't relax with my kids at the jetties as well. A fresh outgoing tide early in the morning the rocks toward the bottom are extremely slippery until they're dried up throughout the day. Dead shrimp & fishbites are money in the surf just off the jetties to catch whiting for the kiddos.


----------



## Slow Boat (Jun 12, 2011)

Surf, away from obstructions, is hard to beat for the kiddos. No snags, plenty of fun action. You might not fill the cooler but it's a great way to keep it exciting.


----------

